# Can't Decide



## TATA455 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi, 

I am new to the board and I am considering a new Blower and seem to have it narrowed down to a Ariens 30" Deluxe or a Simplicity H1730E or H1528E.

Does anyone have any advice pro or con as to which one I should get?

I like the modern features on the Simplicity such as power chute actuators and the Gear Drive system.

The Ariens is not as technically advanced, but certainly appears to be well made and should be reliable for many years using tried and true technology.

Is their SHO option worth getting or does the standard model throw snow far enough?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum


I deleted your similar post as it was redundant.

I'd go with the Ariens as I feel the quality and support are much better.


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

Look at the 28SHO


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

TATA455 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the board and I am considering a new Blower and seem to have it narrowed down to a Ariens 30" Deluxe or a Simplicity H1730E or H1528E.
> 
> ...


I would go with the Ariens as Kiss4afrog suggested.

The Simplicity's "General Transmissions" brand gear transmission is more of a CVT and not a true hydro automatic. I have read mixed reviews on it ranging from pretty good to binding in freezing weather.

Regarding the difference in the SHO series machines they offer more powerful engines for their size relative to the Compact and non SHO Deluxe models. Additionally they feature SHO specific: higher speed impeller, belts and pulleys equating to about 10% higher impeller speed. I attached a YouTube vid I did on my Platinum 24 SHO which I have yet to use, we had a record warm December here in the NY Metro burbs. Today was about 10° but no snow, will be in the 50's this weekend with rain. Maybe later in the month I will be able to put her to work.

Good luck with whichever machine you choose.


----------



## TATA455 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Not sure they were redundant*

The other post was a specific request for feedback on the Gear Drive used in Simplicity (Briggs, Snapper, etc)HD blowers. I have searched for some time and find no info on it other than general talk. I was looking for factual feedback on failures and problems. But maybe the fact that I can't find any on the site speak to it being very reliable. Not sure. That is why I was looking for the specific feedback.

This post is looking for logical reasons to consider one of these over the other. After reading a lot this afternoon, I have found a fair amount of info on the Ariens, but not a lot on the Simplicity. That reading also opened my eyes to considering the Toro HD 928\1028's. I think I started out thinking they were kind of cheaply made, but the places and types of Plastics used seem to be very good and the Joy Stick Videos I have found seem to show it works very well too. So I might have been mistaken in my original opinion. The Ariens Auto-Turn is probably not the right choice for me. A lot of user are not real happy with it and I can tell from their comments, I probably won't be either.

Anyway, Just sharing why I posted separate questions. I thought they were unique and doubt anyone will be addressing the Gear Drive reliability in this post.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its not necessarily true that a gear drive is "more advanced" than a friction disk.
or that the Ariens with a friction disk is "not as technically advanced"..

Ariens first snowblower in 1960 had a gear drive..it was a failure.
they switched to a friction disk in 1961, then used nothing but a friction disk for the next half a century! 

A gear drive isnt "better"..its just "different".
(we have had the same discussion about hydro versus friction disk)
and depending on how the gear drive is built, it could even be worse..
(not saying it is worse in this case though..)

Friction disks are tried and true..nothing wring with them at all.

Scot


----------



## TATA455 (Jan 5, 2016)

I understand that. But when a new Gear Drive comes out, it isn't relevant to compare it to a gear drive from the 60's. Friction disks have their problems too. If the new Gear Drive is designed properly, it has the possibility of being superior to the friction disk. It would be reasonable to consider that 50 years later a good Gear Drive could be introduced and change the playing field in Blower Technology.

It's like the motorized chutes and deflectors. They are much nicer than any manual crank system. There are countless videos of Home Grown motorized chutes. So clearly the public would like to see them. They just want them to be reliable. What I can find so far on the Simplicity system is that they went too cheap on the Switches. There is quite a bit of info on taking them apart and bending the contacts to make them work again. Aside from the switch issues, they seem to work quite well. So all progress isn't bad.


----------



## TATA455 (Jan 5, 2016)

Is this the Gear Drive that Simplicity is using then?

Snow Blower Transmissions | General Transmissions


----------



## happycamper (Jan 3, 2015)

Toro and Ariens both make very good machines. I have the Toro 928HD, but I wouldn't think twice about purchasing an Ariens.

Simplicity is kind of an odd-duck. Their blowers haven't been updated in many years, and the company recently traded hands.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

TATA455 said:


> Is this the Gear Drive that Simplicity is using then?
> 
> Snow Blower Transmissions | General Transmissions


That is the gear drive on the Simplicity, I usually attach the link to my posts. It is the same company that manufactures "Auto-Turn" for Ariens aka the Di300.

Simplicity doesn't get much love in this forum, as quality seems to have slipped a bit since they were bought out by Briggs years ago. This forum is somewhat partial to Ariens (myself included) and a lot of dyed in the wool Honda fans.

My advice for what it's worth, get behind any machine you plan on buying and try to get in touch with their tech support before you buy, just to see what you will be up against when you really need them. Ariens customer support is top notch.

All the best.


----------



## TATA455 (Jan 5, 2016)

I apologize if I am coming off as not appreciating the feedback. I really do appreciate all the input. Since joining the board, I have learned who make the CVT drive for the Simplicity and also given the Toro and Ariens a more in-depth look. So it has been valuable to be here. 

Cardo111 - Do you recall where you have read information - good or bad on the GT CVT drive?


I like the Ariens except for the problems people seem to have with the Auto-Turn. There are people that seem to be so dissatisfied that they are talking about welding them solid or drilling and installing a bolt through them rendering it useless. Seeing how all of their large machines have this feature, it seems a little hard to keep them near the top of the list. 

I have a steep driveway that is wide and medium length. So I am turning a lot and changing the Chute direction a lot. Do to the steep incline; I need two driving wheels and straight tracking. The straight tracking is what seems to be the sticking point for most on the Auto-Turn. Unless what I am reading is bad information. I guess anyone that would like to provide guidance on their experience with it would be helpful.

Again, thanks to everyone for their input.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Folks 
Well I bought a pro 28 420cc about 2 years ago but I gave it to my father about 3 month after I got it and took his craftsman before he gave himself a heart attack whit that stupid thing as it was a wrestling match with the craftsman. Never had problems with the auto turn. This year I bought a hydro pro track 28 420cc and no problem with the auto turn either. It locks in straight line and unlock when I turn. I looked at a bunch of modules before I got this one and the ruggedness made me go for it. It all depends what you want to do with it. We get an average of 140inch of snow here and it takes me 2 to 3h to clear the driveway. It all relative to what your going to do with it.


----------



## TATA455 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Thanks for that feedback*

I appreciate your reply. Here in Minnesota we average 140" of snow too. So we are out clearing it often just like you. A good Snow Blower is a must to get through the winters.


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

lillbear said:


> Hi Folks
> Well I bought a pro 28 420cc about 2 years ago but I gave it to my father about 3 month after I got it and took his craftsman before he gave himself a heart attack whit that stupid thing as it was a wrestling match with the craftsman. Never had problems with the auto turn. This year I bought a hydro pro track 28 420cc and no problem with the auto turn either. It locks in straight line and unlock when I turn. I looked at a bunch of modules before I got this one and the ruggedness made me go for it. It all depends what you want to do with it. We get an average of 140inch of snow here and it takes me 2 to 3h to clear the driveway. It all relative to what your going to do with it.


I looked at these yesterday at our local Ariens Dealer... The Sharp Shop in Kalamazoo. Yea I could have spent 4 grand easy. I think your 28" Hydro Pro was about 3 grand with a cab/accessories.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

I took it this way. Pay now or pay later. I figured I try to get the longest life for my money. Time will tell.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

That little tickle in the back of your mind re Toro?...the one that intrigues you?

...follow it. I'm also an Ariens fan. I looked at simplicity and consistent issues with their electric chute control kept me from them. They are an expensive item to fix. The only electric chutes I will trust, hands down, are the Yamaha and Honda units. Rock solid. 

Baring electricity being involved, the Toro system is hands down the best chute control out there. Ariens can't get it right...they've been trying, and they iterate like crazy which I believe to be the source of some of their problems. They have several chute control tweaks or types across several lines...and they have managed to make it acceptable...but I don't think any self respecting Ariens owner would say they LOVE it. They work...they get the job done, but they are very under engineered IMHO. Ariens could easily fix this...but they have this insane need to create a 1000 skews - which...let's face it...actually keeps them kind of interesting. 

Aside from your handles...your primary interface with your snowblower is chute control, the faster and easier to use, the faster you can get a job done (that is a fact) - in this regard, I felt the toro won. The Toro ACS is superb, with other companies moving to ever larger impellers and higher impeller speeds to improve clearing rates, and yet the toro's clearing rate is exceptional (first rate). The plastic bits as you mentioned are specific, extremely well engineered and have a lifetime warranty. Never a story of a broken bit has been told here in the hinterland. 

If you live somewhere that's seasonally really cold and your unit isn't stored in a heated space...let me save you a world of annoyance and tell you now to avoid hydrostatic transmissions. They are amazing in a great number of scenarios....the most ill conceived use of them has largely been in snow blowers. The exceptions to this general truth is the Honda or the Yamaha, but these are companies that do hard testing in cold climates/design hydrostatic drives to accommodate these ridiculous conditions. Where I live, a hydro will warmed up just in time for you to be done your driveway. If you use them commercially, they do work better as consistent use/leaving them running between jobs keeps them warm - for that they work. For average Joe with a driveway...not worth it. 

I love Ariens, though I may be a lone voice on the issue of their skew creep. If they could focus, they could do amazing things...

Toro's seem boring, less iteration makes it seem like not much is happening...fewer hang ups, less board talk...etc. They engineered the living crap out of their snowblower lineup, and they remain absolute top performers in their respective market positions. Don't for a second think they don't sell bazillions of them. They have a massive following, but a quiet one...if they used Ariens "excitement" business model, it might have different optics...once you can mentally move past that and see a toro for what it is, then you can make a good decision either way, Ariens or Toro. I love toro too as you can see, but looking deeply into both brands will indeed leave you richer for the experience. Both companies have big powerful units that throw snow like crazy...both will solve your problem, do you want red or orange? That's essentially what it comes down too. 

Cheers, I know you will love whatever you get....it's a crazy fun "appliance" to buy


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

I've just gotten my new 28 SHO and can say i love it. I've only used it once since we have only gotten 1 storm so far but i was looking for more snow to throw because i loved using it so much lol.


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

i also just bought a n Ariens 28 SHO DELUXE (306cc) and i really like it......i used it only once, and it made my old ariens 10hp look weak (which it was far from)...it throws the snow amazingly far....


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

TATA455 said:


> I apologize if I am coming off as not appreciating the feedback. I really do appreciate all the input. Since joining the board, I have learned who make the CVT drive for the Simplicity and also given the Toro and Ariens a more in-depth look. So it has been valuable to be here.
> 
> Cardo111 - Do you recall where you have read information - good or bad on the GT CVT drive?
> 
> ...



Here is one of the links that will give you some reviews on their heavy duty series with the gear drive:

Heavy Duty Two-Stage Snow Blower | Simplicity Snowblowers

You will probably find some more on snowblowersdirect.com

I have owned 3 Ariens machines w/Auto turn and have had no performance issues (Unfortunately have yet to use my latest unit) have noticed maybe a slight side tug when working on the paver section EOD but not really worth mentioning. My driveway is relatively flat and was paved a couple of years ago, people with ruts, transition gaps etc. have complained about pulling to one side under these conditions as the system seems to react as if you are intending to turn under those surface conditions. Many members of the forum have had very good results remedying Auto-Turn issues replacing the stock skid shoes with either Ariens poly skids (I bought them as a cheap insurance policy) or the longer heavy duty ArmorSkids.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

MagnumB said:


> That little tickle in the back of your mind re Toro?...the one that intrigues you?
> 
> ...follow it. I'm also an Ariens fan. I looked at simplicity and consistent issues with their electric chute control kept me from them. They are an expensive item to fix. The only electric chutes I will trust, hands down, are the Yamaha and Honda units. Rock solid.
> 
> ...


:iagree:Great piece Magnum, I think you are pretty close to the truth there!

Cheers
Paul


----------



## TATA455 (Jan 5, 2016)

**** What I purchased*

Ended up buying 928 OXE.

Found a 2015 Used one on Craigslist for $1,000

Came with the Canopy and Front Weight.

Thanks for the insight that got me to look at other options.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats tata


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That snow we got last night isn't enough to try it out. Hopefully we get some good solid inches of the stuff soon so you get a chance to take it out and play with it !!

I suppose you can always take the time to thoroughly inspect and check the adjustments on it. Maybe even some wax :wub:


----------

